# should we be prepare our cadets to join the CF?



## DSM Wall (1 Feb 2006)

hello, I thought I would ask a question pertaining to a heated topic----Should we return to training our cadets for future careers in our Canadian Armed Forces? Could this solve our problem of not having enough soldiers? Or could this simply fuel a raging want to take revenge on school peer pressure/ corrupting young minds? Lets try to get lots of feedback on this topic.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (1 Feb 2006)

DSM Wall said:
			
		

> Or could this simply fuel a raging want to take revenge on school peer pressure/ corrupting young minds?



Are you referring to some sort of Columbine incident?  I have not heard that any of the kids who have recently gone on killing sprees in school had any cadet experience?  I would think that the structure and sense of belonging to something would act against just that.  

I don't know how soft Cadets has gotten.  When I was in (83-86 GGHG) it was fairly military oriented.  We wore combats and shot Lee Enfields, FN's when we could get them.  We did field craft and did field exercises, winter indoc etc...  We took part in Biathlon competitions with other Cadet Corps and were generally pretty gung ho.  If there was not a strong military element to it, I don't think I would have stuck around.  

Absolutely Cadets should be getting military style training.  Why would you call them Army/Sea/Air Cadets if not?  Maybe once they are in for a few years (or turn 15/16 years old) they could opt to be in a ramped up variant to prepare for the Reserves or going Reg.  Failing that, I think you can be a Boy/Girl Scout until you are 17?


----------



## 3rd Herd (2 Feb 2006)

DSM
As I mentioned in another post one of the biggest conundrums the Canadian Armed Forces is facing is the lack of movement from the various cadet organizations into the regular/reserve units. Some have argued that this is a justification for the cut back in support from parent/sponsoring units. Others have put forth that the accelerated operations currently taking place are to blame. I think both are partially responsible but the major reason for the lack of movement is the opening up of the civilian employment world. Canada is facing a massive "greying out" all across the various employment sectors. Not only in the academic realm but in skilled and unskilled trades as well. Look at some of the weight lists for college and univeristies that are taking place. Economically where there is a shortage price is going to be higher. Civilian wages are increasing along with perks. Unfortunately both the CAF and the government have not clued into this yet. Why go regular when you can make a better earning on civilian street and have to or three employers head hunting you. Based on my experience we are doing an excellent job of training our cadets now as it is. Until the government comes up with some serious cash, decent quarters and a host of other badly need items we are going to be short soldiers. In regards to the "softness" of cadet corps these days search through some of the forum threads and I think you will find more than enough answers on that particular subject.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Feb 2006)

Cadet DSM Wall,

Welcome to Army.ca. Please review the message and links at this thread in the section sub-titled "The DEAD END Topics."

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21472.0.html

You will find that previous discussions on "militarizing" cadets more than the current regulations and political environment allow have usually turned into situations requiring locks by the Moderating staff.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Feb 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Failing that, I think you can be a Boy/Girl Scout until you are 17?



The last youth section in Scouts Canada (fully co-ed for some time now) is Rovers and the age out is 26.  Cadets can stay the way it is, the CF's limited resources need to be spent on military training for those who are actually in the military, as they will actually NEED it.


----------



## DSM Wall (2 Feb 2006)

> Are you referring to some sort of Columbine incident?  I have not heard that any of the kids who have recently gone on killing sprees in school had any cadet experience?  I would think that the structure and sense of belonging to something would act against just that.



Theoretically, I do have to agree with you there. however in the cities surrounding mine, there have been several instances with bomb threats, guns coming to school, and so on.  These people were all in the cadet movement, so I don't know if this was simply coincidence, or reason.  Maybe it was the fault of their superiors, not quite sure.

Also, to reply on your other point about cadets going soft, I have to say it has.  In some parts of Canada, various cadet units hold no military resemblance whatsoever.  Also, maybe cadets should be trained basic military POs such as section attacks, urban Ops, and other various military oriented POs.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Feb 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Cadet DSM Wall,
> 
> Welcome to Army.ca. Please review the message and links at this thread in the section sub-titled "The DEAD END Topics."
> 
> ...


----------



## DSM Wall (2 Feb 2006)

Michael O'Leary of the directing staff, i apologize for having started this thread. I'm new to these forums, and still learning.  Please lock this thread, as it may be a less desirable topic to discuss.

Again I apologize for having caused this problem

cheers


----------

